# looking for mike lee



## brian harrington (Apr 3, 2013)

i wonder if anyone can help me i believe an old pal of mine mike lee, a nav cadet from fleetwood sailed with blue line or palm line, and i wondered if anyone knows of his whereabouts now, i would really like to get in contact with him, we lost contact and have been searching for some years on and off


----------

